# Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Scores



## neko77025 (Mar 9, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Settings are as such. 

API  "DX11"
Tessellation "Normal"
Shaders "HIGH"
Anisotropy "8x"
Stereo 3d "disabled"
Multi monitor ( unchecked )
Anti-aliasing  (off, dose not show up in score at list so cant tell if you used it or not)
Full Screen (Checked)
Resolution "1920x1080"

Can download UH3.0 here.
http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/


----------



## neko77025 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well here is my Updated score 

2731 
2x MSI 6970 Lighthing @ 940Mhz Cant seem too overclock 2nd card with MSI afterburner ..  working on it






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is my score. at the stock settings.

Here it is at the OP settings MAN what a HUGE hit in performance!


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 9, 2012)

On the left max setting and on the right preset.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 9, 2012)

8xAA






AA Off


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 9, 2012)

anyone else running with 8x aa?


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm running at the settings listed in the OP. Yours and tricksons are incorrect.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 9, 2012)

Ran Op settings what card are u running erocker? The cpu you sold me is still running rock solid


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 9, 2012)

View attachment 46086 atisotropic x4View attachment 46088proper

here is my main rig , i could eak it up a bit

5850+5870 @1Ghz 1200mem max stable using 1.287V wc 51 degrees x2


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2012)

Well are my scores....

i7 2600K @ 4.5Ghz 
G.Skill 8GB 1866 Mhz
2xSapphire HD 7970's @ stock speeds

*Score: 3833*





And one more with....

i7 2600K @4.5 Ghz
G.skill 8Gb 1866Mhz
2XSapphire HD 7970's @ 1125Mhz core 1575Mhz Mem (Still more room water cooled cards)

*Score: 4533*


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2012)

SLI GTX470s@775/1850
Score: 2301
Still happy with my 3 generation old $200 investment.


----------



## shankly1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

XFX hd7950 DD stock


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Mar 9, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Well are my scores....
> 
> i7 2600K @ 4.5Ghz
> G.Skill 8GB 1866 Mhz
> ...



I am so fucking jealous of you right now.

Bring on Ivy and the Kepler induced price war. I'm so sick of waiting I could puke.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4Ghz
2x AMD Radeon HD 6870 1Gb @ Stock speeds (900mhz core) CrossfireX




I have to get back to work, but I usually can push the core to 1ghz, I haven't tried it with the new 6870 I got though. I expect ~10% improvement with a single 6870 @ 1ghz.

I also haven't optimized my CrossfireX profiles yet either.


----------



## phoen (Mar 9, 2012)

Not bad for a old GTX 480


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I am so fucking jealous of you right now.
> 
> Bring on Ivy and the Kepler induced price war. I'm so sick of waiting I could puke.



Ivy isn't going to yield that much performance improvement, it's mostly power efficiency and a clean up of SB's architecture, after all it is the "tock" on Intel's chart. Haswell should have the real performance boost.

Kepler should be good if nVidia ever releases it.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Mar 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Ivy isn't going to yield that much performance improvement, it's mostly power efficiency and a clean up of SB's architecture, after all it is the "tock" on Intel's chart. Haswell should have the real performance boost.
> 
> Kepler should be good if nVidia ever releases it.



I'm a registered member of this site and you honestly thought that I was too stupid to know that?

I am waiting for Ivy because I had a long, storied history of being an AMD fanboy and BD didn't work out the way that I wanted it to. Sorry for offending you by waiting for something new that will have a higher OC capability. With it's 10% (Estimated.) improvement over SB, and it's higher OC, it is well worth the wait for me.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm running at the settings listed in the OP. Yours and tricksons are incorrect.



I can not run mine at that res at all! It will not work on my monitor.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I am so fucking jealous of you right now.
> 
> Bring on Ivy and the Kepler induced price war. I'm so sick of waiting I could puke.



Yeah.... I love these cards..... the fact you see some people screaming about the HD 7970 only being 10% performance increase over the GTX 580.... is BS (Take it from a HD7970 owner). Especially with the more updated drivers. The performance increase is a lot larger then 10%. Plus the OC capability of these cards are insane!!!

As far as IVY bridges goes.... it won't be that big of an increase stock for stock against Sandy Bridges. But the Overclocking capability will be a lot larger then Sandy Bridges..... so I think it is still going to be worth the buy for sure!

I know I am buying a i7 3770K


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Mar 9, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah.... I love these cards..... the fact you see some people screaming about the HD 7970 only being 10% performance increase over the GTX 580.... is BS (Take it from a HD7970 owner). Especially with the more updated drivers. The performance increase is a lot larger then 10%. Plus the OC capability of these cards are insane!!!
> 
> As far as IVY bridges goes.... it won't be that big of an increase stock for stock against Sandy Bridges. But the Overclocking capability will be a lot larger then Sandy Bridges..... so I think it is still going to be worth the buy for sure!
> 
> I know I am buying a i7 3770K



Yeah man, I am so looking forward to some real power. People whining about the 7970 are meant to be ignored. If they are too scared to OC something, they should either ask advice or get the hell out of here. 

I'm only waiting for Kepler because I'm not very well off at the moment and I hope that it sparks a price war. 

Ivy is mine for sure because I was dumb enough to get sucked in to the BD hype and my last fragments of AMD fanboyism wouldn't let me give in to the mortal enemy known as SB. 

That is one awesome setup you have going right now though. Once again I will state my jealousy.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Yeah man, I am so looking forward to some real power. People whining about the 7970 are meant to be ignored. If they are too scared to OC something, they should either ask advice or get the hell out of here.
> 
> I'm only waiting for Kepler because I'm not very well off at the moment and I hope that it sparks a price war.
> 
> ...


I wished I had some money so I could get some thing good and ditch this old dated crap I have!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Mar 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> I wished I had some money so I could get some thing good and ditch this old dated crap I have!



Considering our specs are about equal (Give or take.) right now, you wanna get together and rob a bank?


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Considering our specs are about equal (Give or take.) right now, you wanna get together and rob a bank?



At this point in my broke ass life why not? LOL. I hate this, They say there are jobs and I still have yet to see where! Man I would give anything just to have ONE HD7970!
Oh and your Video cards KILL what I have!


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 9, 2012)

oh what the heck.. Ancient rig time 

<-- Specs are over there. Only difference is that the CPU is running at stock speed cause my BIOS forgot its settings once again and I'm too lazy to reboot and fix it.
(rig is on 24/7 ... a.k.a. till something goes _so_ horribly wrong that I simply _have to_ reboot )

Not too shabby considering the age IMO


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 9, 2012)

Considering the mass of i5's and i7's combined with GPUs that cost more than my whole system is worth that I keep seeing, my rig pretty much _is_ an ancient turd 
The 8 gigs of DDR3 (double of what the P35 is supposed to support ) and the HD6870 make it look better than it is.. (blender effect)

Not that I'm complaining.. It does everything I want. Except being really silent 
I was actually suprised at how well it did here, even on stock CPU speed. I really expected a slideshow.. Especially with the OP settings.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> As is mine!


heh.. I'd be happy if I had the chance to grab a Q9x50 cheap.. 
Or a better board for that matter.
Over here the Q9xxx quads cost about as much as my whole system as it stands is worth.. 

Quick look at closed ebay auctions shows the last Q9650 went for 245eur (roughly 321usd)


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> heh.. I'd be happy if I had the chance to grab a Q9x50 cheap..
> Or a better board for that matter.
> Over here the Q9xxx quads cost about as much as my whole system as it stands is worth..
> 
> Quick look at closed ebay auctions shows the last Q9650 went for 245eur (roughly 321usd)



WOW that is steep!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2012)

To be honest in terms of upgrading enthusiast yes a Q6600 is old. But so is a i7 920 by now. But in terms of the PC gaming world the Q6600 is still more than fine! especially since.... the market is still mainly controlled by Console Ports.
Honestly.... except for benchmarking.... I could take a Q6600 Overclock it to 3.4 Ghz and run a HD7970 and have a more then capable system for any game. In terms of the RAM.... DDR 2 is still even fine for most things. RAM is way ahead of it's time and most things can't use it to it's full capability! 
Now in another year this argument might not hold up especially with the release of the new consoles coming out. But until then.... You guys have a computer better than over half the people who are trying to game on a computer.


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2012)

i should get out my q6600 and see if it matters much 

but im also dl 3.0 right now post some scores in a few


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 9, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> In terms of the RAM.... DDR 2 is still even fine for most things.


Except the price. I had a 4GB DDR2-1066 kit before and wanted to max it out to 8GB because I've been playing with VMs a lot recently.
Another 4GB DDR2 kit would've been more expensive than a 8GB DDR3 kit. And that's what I went for, despite the good ol' P35 officially not supporting 8GB DDR3 with just 2 slots. Runs perfectly fine lol.
(My board supports both DDR2 and DDR3 .. just in case this sounds confusing)


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2012)

2600k stock 7970 stock







2600k stock 7970 1125/1575 safe bios max


----------



## happita (Mar 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> 2600k stock 7970 1125/1575 safe bios max




Do you use those settings for regular gaming? If so, what are your temps if you don't mind me asking?

Edit: I just checked what the Pro version of Heaven would cost just for jollies....$495


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> 2600k stock 7970 stock
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120309/stock.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice run bro!!!!

And to arguments going on about the Q6600..... Seriously? I mean to get into an argument over someones stuff is just stupid. 
The only thing that is retarded would be to claim that a Q6600 is not a decent CPU anymore. When you consider the majority of peoples computers in the world are running a Hyper-Threaded single core Pentium and people trying to game on that, a statement that a Q6600 is not decent is just a bad statement. For Christ Sake NASA used P3's in the space shuttle (Up until the program shut down) and those were powerful enough.
Is a Q6600 enthusiast???? No not anymore. Can it get the job done in a gaming rig???? Yes it can. End of discussion back on topic


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Intel i5 2500K @ 4.6GHz, Sapphire HD 6950 2GB w/unlocked shaders @ 880/1375MHz OC, RipjawsX 1600MHz (2x4GB)

PS: Why are so many people using different settings than the ones that were asked on page 1???

On with the show...


----------



## DigitalUK (Mar 10, 2012)

1090t / 6970 @ 940/1425


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2012)

happita said:


> Do you use those settings for regular gaming? If so, what are your temps if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Edit: I just checked what the Pro version of Heaven would cost just for jollies....$495


i game at stock but i can game at those settings since i got a ek wb load is about 40c  



20mmrain said:


> Nice run bro!!!!
> 
> And to arguments going on about the Q6600..... Seriously? I mean to get into an argument over someones stuff is just stupid.
> The only thing that is retarded would be to claim that a Q6600 is not a decent CPU anymore. When you consider the majority of peoples computers in the world are running a Hyper-Threaded single core Pentium and people trying to game on that, a statement that a Q6600 is not decent is just a bad statement. For Christ Sake NASA used P3's in the space shuttle (Up until the program shut down) and those were powerful enough.
> Is a Q6600 enthusiast???? No not anymore. Can it get the job done in a gaming rig???? Yes it can. End of discussion back on topic


thanks

i just would like to see how much the fps would drop on a 775 rig but dont have the time right now to do anything


----------



## [AK]Zip (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 11, 2012)

DOM said:


> 2600k stock 7970 stock
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120309/stock.jpg
> 
> ...


 im amazed at the minimum fps.
thats a big jump from 11 to 42. 

plus the gtx 480 scored more with the guy above wtf


----------



## purecain (Mar 11, 2012)

hiya people... 

decent result here from my trusty 6970 2gb.... @940mhzCore1400mem
ccc12.1


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> im amazed at the minimum fps.
> thats a big jump from 11 to 42.
> 
> plus the gtx 480 scored more with the guy above wtf



Zip ? has EVGA GTX 480 SLI  by his sig 

2600k stock 580 925/2300


----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 11, 2012)

DOM said:


> Zip ? has EVGA GTX 480 SLI  by his sig
> 
> 2600k stock 580 925/2300
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120311/stock-925-2300.jpg


wow how could it be that by oc'ing the gpu your minimum jumps from 10ish to 30+
thats a game changing result that i dont see some where else!

this benchmark loves overclocking ?


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2012)

i ran the 7970 at stock again and got a better min fps


----------



## burtram (Mar 11, 2012)

This result was funny in a stupid internet meme kind of way:





Put a small OC on the 570 (like +100mhz on the mem and +70mhz on core) and got this:


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Mar 11, 2012)

Your Min FPS will go up if you let Unigine loop once or twice before you hit F9 to bench.


----------



## purecain (Mar 11, 2012)

ccc12.2 gave me much higher minfps... 33.4 up from 13.2... 

although my scores are around 10fps lower...


----------



## sirbaili (Mar 11, 2012)

*Amd Phenom II 1090T & Crossfire Triple X HD 6950*

O.K.

For the Beginning It's Completely Gpu Dependent Benchmark.

A quick look at the task manager Cpu Usage will reveal that Only the First Core was 100% Taxed and rest of the remaining cores  were at almost Idle.

Second : there is no  perceptible difference between Anisotropy 4X and 8X settings as you can see from the attached images :

Cards were OC-ed to 890Mhz Core and 1325Mhz Memory.

Have fun!


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 11, 2012)

sirbaili said:


> O.K.
> 
> For the Beginning It's Completely Gpu Dependent Benchmark.
> 
> ...



Try it with tessellation set to normal.


----------



## sirbaili (Mar 11, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Try it with tessellation set to normal.



Yes

I've tried it at maximum settings:

Here are the results:


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is mine benchmark at Highest settings.....

with computer set to...

i7 2600K @4.5|G.Skill 1866Mhz Sniper|Sapphire HD 7970 Xfire @ Stock

I thought I would for sure loose to the HD6950 Tri-fire!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Here is mine benchmark at Highest settings.....
> 
> with computer set to...
> 
> ...



I would re-run it as op's settings so you can make a proper comparison.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2012)

I ran it to the same comparison as sirbaili if I run it at Op's settings It might be even more evident. Or I speculate things wouldn't change they are lower settings then what we ran at

Here are some runs at Op's settings 

1. @ stock



2. @1125Mhz



3. @ Stock with Heaven Bench at max settings



4. Op's Settings @ 1202 Mhz



CPU starting to bottleneck.... Need to up it to my 4.8 or 5ghz setting. No bragging involved.... but I am just surprised 3x6950's is one hell of a beast of a setup!!! For sure!!!


----------



## sirbaili (Mar 12, 2012)

*Thuban X6 1090T and HD6950 Triple XFIRE*

So...

I tried different settings at this time:

Cpu Was OC-ed to 4.0Ghz and Cards to 915Mhz Core and 1330Mhz Memory.

The result is 80.7 FPS,


----------



## spixel (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything at stock.


----------



## crept1o (Mar 13, 2012)

What should i expect from this setup

i7 3820 @ stock 3.60
Asus Rampage Formula
8Gig DDR3
Nvidia GTX 570 Sli 1 a phantom model the other just a standard one @ stock 
850w PSU corsair

Oh and the temps when gaming like bf3 the cards reach 80c and the cpu is about 66c is that about right? I am very rusty of pc making been a while

now downloading it so will post it up in a bit


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2012)

sirbaili said:


> So...
> 
> I tried different settings at this time:
> 
> ...



Nice run man.... You think you can get those cars up a lil bit higher? Love to see it 



> What should i expect from this setup
> 
> i7 3820 @ stock 3.60
> Asus Rampage Formula
> ...



I would say you could expect a score of about 2300 to 2700 points depending how much you OC your cards in this benchmark. very similar score to GTX 480's in SLI.

The CPU temp seems a little high unless you are using a stock cooler. If you are then it's seems about normal (Maybe a tad high) The cards temps are just fine. That is normal to 80C on modern day video cards like you have. Especially from the top card in SLI Use fan control you could bring those temps down a bit on the cards.


----------



## crept1o (Mar 13, 2012)

here we go; So about the gtx 480 in sli how come they would be similar in score when they are older cards?, sorry i am a big noob at this 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/heaven2012031321535155.jpg/


Yea they are stock fans on the cards and cpu, if i were to overclock ethier of them would it be safe using them fans

not sure how to go about overclocking


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2012)

crept1o said:


> here we go; So about the gtx 480 in sli how come they would be similar in score when they are older cards?, sorry i am a big noob at this
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/heaven2012031321535155.jpg/



Because the GTX 480 and the GTX 570 have very similar specs. The GTX 480 would've really been the GTX 570 to begin with, but when Nvidia was rushing Fermi to production Fermi wasn't ready. So they released a card that ran way to hot that had specs very close to the GTX 570 and called it the GTX 480. Later when Fermi matured they released the GTX 580 which was the original idea of how fermi (GTX480) would've been from release.

The reason Nvidia rushed was because they needed something to compete against the HD5870 from ATI

Kind of the same thing they are doing now with the GTX 680

The GTX 580/570/480 are for all intents and purposes pretty much the same chip... only some differences are clocks, Cores locked, memory and some other small differences


----------



## crept1o (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah ok got ya, thanks for the info.

about overclocking is there a easy way to do it like just to overclock a small amount so it wont blow up on stock fans, what programes are used to overclock normally? not sure if i should oc the gfx cards as they are 80c on load already

wonder if the gtx680 will be better than gtx570 in sli


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2012)

Well to answer your question about if the GTX 680 will be better then a GTX 570 SLI set up.... the GTX 680 performance will be very comparable to the HD 7970 out currently. So in some instances I would say "Yes" It will be better than an GTX 570 SLI setup. But in most instances the answer will be "No". Although not by that much. I guess it all depends on what your goals with your cards. 

As far as overclocking goes.... yes there are some good programs out there for overclocking... some of these are....

MSI Afterburner (Make sure you have the latest version even consider getting the latest Beta)
EVGA Precision
Nvidia Inspector

To name a few.... I found those the best for you basic overclocking and moderate overclocking. Before you get into high end overclocking I would do a lot of research first on how to overclock. 

Better yet do your research first period.... you would hate to kill those expensive cards for no reason right?


----------



## crept1o (Mar 13, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Well to answer your question about if the GTX 680 will be better then a GTX 570 SLI set up.... the GTX 680 performance will be very comparable to the HD 7970 out currently. So in some instances I would say "Yes" It will be better than an GTX 570 SLI setup. But in most instances the answer will be "No". Although not by that much. I guess it all depends on what your goals with your cards.
> 
> As far as overclocking goes.... yes there are some good programs out there for overclocking... some of these are....
> 
> ...




If the 680 gives better performance and lower power consumption to the sli setup i will go for that, all i do is play fps games just want it on highest detail and smooth as ..

thanks I will give that a go see what happens do some research


With the sli

each card has a diffrent bios and diffrent clock settings should they not be the same as each other as is the voltage different


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2012)

crept1o said:


> If the 680 gives better performance and lower power consumption to the sli setup i will go for that, all i do is play fps games just want it on highest detail and smooth as ..
> 
> thanks I will give that a go see what happens do some research
> 
> ...



Well honestly if you can get those cards to work together in SLI..... I am impressed. SLI is really picky compared to Crossfire. Crossfire will allow you to use cards like that and keep each clock setting. SLI.... usually won't work like that..... it will cause issues. If not issues it will down clock one of the cards for sure to match the other. If they are both different styles of cards that means they are probably different PCB's too. Which means flashing the BIOS to match is out of the question. 

In terms of performance for the GTX 680. Remember the performance gains might not be there all that much. They will be there only by a small amount and in some cases and the GTX 680 will loose in other cases. But in a lot of cases they will be pretty close to even too. But the GTX 680 won't have a microstutter problem (Because it is a single chip) it won't be anywhere near as power hungry!!!! And will play most any game maxed out.... Minus some exceptions. 
Do some research on the pros and cons of SLI GTX 570 setup. Also do some research on a single chip setup. See which one will fit your needs better.

Me personally I own a Duel HD7970 Crossfire setup. I don't notice any microstutter and it works for me just fine. But it is what worked for me.


----------



## crept1o (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah the 2 cards run at diffclocks not by much 50hz , i over clocked them using evga one, upped the 2nd card 50hz to match the other one, seems stable and about 5-10 fps more. on that bench mark, tried 100mz but it locked up. temps are up by about 8c

they are the same make card, one is called gainward Phantom the other was just called gainward. I will wait and see how the 680 is when it is out, when ever that is

I was going to try and over clock the cpu a bit but i cant get into bios for the life of me, since i had this all new upgrade, the keyboard says not detected until it gets into windows so pressing Del when it says to press it to get into bios is not possible, no idea why it is doing this.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2012)

crept1o said:


> yeah the 2 cards run at diffclocks not by much 50hz , i over clocked them using evga one, upped the 2nd card 50hz to match the other one, seems stable and about 5-10 fps more. on that bench mark, tried 100mz but it locked up. temps are up by about 8c
> 
> they are the same make card, one is called gainward Phantom the other was just called gainward. I will wait and see how the 680 is when it is out, when ever that is



Well I can actually answer that for you right now. They will be releasing this month with large quantities in April. Just trust me when I say this.

That is good that the GTX 570 work together.... in terms of controlling the fan enable fan control and turn the fans up. Try using MSI afterburner though. It's a much better program. So is Nvidia inspector as far as I am concerned. You will get rid of the 8C degree difference. Plus remember cooler cards are happier cards especially with overclocking.


----------



## crept1o (Mar 14, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Well I can actually answer that for you right now. They will be releasing this month with large quantities in April. Just trust me when I say this.
> 
> That is good that the GTX 570 work together.... in terms of controlling the fan enable fan control and turn the fans up. Try using MSI afterburner though. It's a much better program. So is Nvidia inspector as far as I am concerned. You will get rid of the 8C degree difference. Plus remember cooler cards are happier cards especially with overclocking.



so it does msi is good, went up 100hz and same temps stable, so the 680 is the mid range one? wonder how much the 690 will be if there is one?


----------



## spixel (Mar 14, 2012)

crept1o said:


> so it does msi is good, went up 100hz and same temps stable, so the 680 is the mid range one? wonder how much the 690 will be if there is one?



sorry replied to wrong thread >_<


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2012)

crept1o said:


> so it does msi is good, went up 100hz and same temps stable, so the 680 is the mid range one? wonder how much the 690 will be if there is one?



Yes the 680 "isn't"  the high end gpu and the 690 is going to be dual k104 gpus


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread is all wrong because people are using different settings. The other thing is Heaven 3 seems to disable tessellation by default.

 The OPs 8x AF is not the default option. Heaven has always had AF on 4x by default and tessellation on normal.

Unless default options are different depending on the power of your computer?

Anyway we all should be using 4x AF, 1920x1080 res and tessellation on normal, the rest on defaults. That makes the scores comparable with older heaven 2.5 scores





With Ops settings, much the same:


----------



## phoen (Mar 16, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> This thread is all wrong because people are using different settings. The other thing is Heaven 3 seems to disable tessellation by default.
> 
> The OPs 8x AF is not the default option. Heaven has always had AF on 4x by default and tessellation on normal.
> 
> ...



Here we go.


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 16, 2012)

phoen said:


> Here we go.



 Theres something wierd going on with heaven 3.0, I get 25% higher score on the same settings I used on heaven 2.5, and your 480 scores higher than a 580, even though you have an old CPU:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...eo_card_tested_with_catalyst_12_2/index5.html

 Of course it can depend on how your graphics options are set in the video card driver too but there seems to be big inconsistencies.


----------



## phoen (Mar 16, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> Theres something wierd going on with heaven 3.0, I get 25% higher score on the same settings I used on heaven 2.5, and your 480 scores higher than a 580, even though you have an old CPU:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...eo_card_tested_with_catalyst_12_2/index5.html
> 
> Of course it can depend on how your graphics options are set in the video card driver too but there seems to be big inconsistencies.



GTX 480 O/C to 906/1812/2113 is like a GTX 580...


----------



## Shurakai (Mar 16, 2012)

Well here's mine with the OP's requested settings and one with everything max, going by other peoples 7970 results its nice to see I have pretty much the worst model.

OP Default:




Extreme:




Edit: Only reason I don't have a low minimum like everyone else is because I let it run for a bit, if I didn't I would get 10-11 min fps, doesn't really effect the overall score though


----------



## craigo (Mar 16, 2012)

My score seems a bit low.
do you guys think it is the resolution?
I could change the television to be the primary display so i can do 1080/fullscreen.
would that help?


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread is starting to get completely pointless, as everyone seems to run whatever settings they want instead of the ones in the OP


----------



## craigo (Mar 17, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> This thread is starting to get completely pointless, as everyone seems to run whatever settings they want instead of the ones in the OP



I am so sorry if i have dissapointed you, Pease accept my heartfet appology, Unfortununatley my primary monitor is incapable of the display settings outlined in the post dictating the thread criteria. I was hoping that other forum members could find it in thier hearts to forgive my crimes against the thread and help me to improve my bench scores regardless of my wanton disregard and hardware that is incapable of the settingsof wich one parameter was afowl.
Sorry if my actoins were misconstrued as disrespect, I will make every effort to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Kind regards,
Craig0.


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 17, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> This thread is starting to get completely pointless, as everyone seems to run whatever settings they want instead of the ones in the OP



The OP settings arent the best either, it means theres no comparison with earlier benchmarks of heaven 2.5.

 The default Heaven settings have always been 4xAF, normal tessellation, etc. Alot of people dont have cards that can run 8xaf.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> Alot of people dont have cards that can run 8xaf.



If you have a card that can do DX11, I'm pretty sure it can do 8xAF.  It might chug, but it will do it.  And killing the framerate is kind of the point...


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 17, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> If you have a card that can do DX11, I'm pretty sure it can do 8xAF.  It might chug, but it will do it.  And killing the framerate is kind of the point...



You're right about running it, but I just ran it and my score is pretty much the same as 4x (59.9 vs 59.2 fps) 

 I'm just trying to get consistancy across versions of heaven but it looks like a losing battle.









Shurakai said:


> Well here's mine with the OP's requested settings and one with everything max, going by other peoples 7970 results its nice to see I have pretty much the worst model.



 Dude you have a bad score compared even to a 6970, theres something wrong there.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 17, 2012)

craigo said:


> I am so sorry if i have dissapointed you, Pease accept my heartfet appology, Unfortununatley my primary monitor is incapable of the display settings outlined in the post dictating the thread criteria. I was hoping that other forum members could find it in thier hearts to forgive my crimes against the thread and help me to improve my bench scores regardless of my wanton disregard and hardware that is incapable of the settingsof wich one parameter was afowl.
> Sorry if my actoins were misconstrued as disrespect, I will make every effort to avoid such mistakes in the future.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Craig0.



lol'd 
But seriously.. if your screen had a lower res than 1920x1080, I could understand that you can't run it at that res, but you have a 1920x1200 LCD. It would work fine if set to 1920x1080.. just not look perfect (either stretched or with borders.. depends on how "intelligent" the LCD is)


----------



## craigo (Mar 17, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> lol'd
> But seriously.. if your screen had a lower res than 1920x1080, I could understand that you can't run it at that res, but you have a 1920x1200 LCD. It would work fine if set to 1920x1080.. just not look perfect (either stretched or with borders.. depends on how "intelligent" the LCD is)



But then I could not honor the '"Fullscreen" setting.
So you see my friend it's a rock and a hard place for me to try and conform to the thread standards.
Being that i game at the native 16:10 resolution of my screen and always in "fullscreen" mode
I figuered that it would be best to maintain the native resolution of my monitor.
Once again sorry if my disregard for the benchmark settings defined in the first post ruined your TPU experience.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 17, 2012)

My 6970's are running 900/1375







Its funny that my score is so low compared to last years...4x to 8x the difference and of course the version of software...


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 20, 2012)

I know its not the same as OP, but they should have chosen settings for the majority. not all have 1080p etc.


----------



## radusorin (Mar 20, 2012)

Just for fun  sry for the rez but it cant be helped 
5870 stock, phenom II 965 @ 3.8
OP settings



8xAA (the way i like to play my games)



Damm it, i know i have to upgrade     :shadedshu
Come on ivy


----------



## crept1o (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2012)

craigo said:


> But then I could not honor the '"Fullscreen" setting.
> So you see my friend it's a rock and a hard place for me to try and conform to the thread standards.
> Being that i game at the native 16:10 resolution of my screen and always in "fullscreen" mode
> I figuered that it would be best to maintain the native resolution of my monitor.
> Once again sorry if my disregard for the benchmark settings defined in the first post ruined your TPU experience.



It will honor the full screen setting.

By setting fullscreen 1920x1080 in the heaven benchmark and NOT windows, It will run the bench at full screen but 1920x1080 and not effecting your monitor resolution in windows.


----------



## Shurakai (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay, re-did my test for the thread, turns out AMD Optimised Tessellation was really screwing up my score.

Do all you 7970 users have it disabled? Worked wonders (if you don't, good god my card must be borked)

Here we are:
OC'd 1125/1575




I like how the actual score is the exact same as DOM *high five*


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll post up some scores of my ancient rig tomorrow when I get home, looking to order either a 7950 7870 or a    580 soon was hoping for some price drops first and still can't decide even with these benchmarks seems the 580 does well and is quite a bit cheaper then 79xx cards


----------



## leftygof (Mar 25, 2012)

obselete sli 570s and x58 Gulftown


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 25, 2012)

i7920 @ 3.7 4890 in crossfire stock clocks 6gb tri channel ram blah blah blah old system still decent fps now the question is to upgrade to a 580, or a 7870 or a 7950 i cant run the ops resolution so picked one as close as possible


----------



## leftygof (Mar 25, 2012)

Same run as above but 6% OC on the 570s
That's about all I can do on my x58


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 26, 2012)

My score looks low?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 26, 2012)

BrettRuthnam u still score a little more than me, and i run my i5-2500k at 3,7ghz / memory 933,5mhz, it have run that almost every since i got my Gene-Z/Gen3 back from rma. my GTX 570 is clocked at 797/975/1594 and i get this:





yes ino it's Window mode but i was working while i did the test.


----------



## DOM (Mar 26, 2012)

BrettRuthnam said:


> My score looks low?



this is with my 580 oc http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2570240&postcount=43


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 27, 2012)

DOM said:


> this is with my 580 oc http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2570240&postcount=43



What the hell, that's a 20% increase in average FPS . Perhaps I should OC my gpu (I've got my 580 from august last year and never even oc it :shadedshu)

Nice score by the way


----------



## DOM (Mar 27, 2012)

What's sad mines seen more desk time then games  got it in like Dec its a lighting 





BrettRuthnam said:


> What the hell, that's a 20% increase in average FPS . Perhaps I should OC my gpu (I've got my 580 from august last year and never even oc it :shadedshu)
> 
> Nice score by the way


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2012)

Ran everything at stock speeds in System Specs:


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 27, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Ran everything at stock speeds in System Specs:



Wow, you make me want to get another 580.


----------



## DOM (Mar 27, 2012)

BrettRuthnam said:


> Wow, you make me want to get another 580.



Buy mine


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 27, 2012)

DOM said:


> Buy mine



I'm in SA, shipping will be hectic


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2012)

Single GTX 580:





I would love to see some GTX 680 and HD7970 scores...

EDIT: Just saw your post


20mmrain said:


> I ran it to the same comparison as sirbaili if I run it at Op's settings It might be even more evident. Or I speculate things wouldn't change they are lower settings then what we ran at
> 
> Here are some runs at Op's settings
> 
> ...


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 27, 2012)

My Brothers pc:

CPU: E8500 @4GHz
MB: XFX 780i
Ram: 4x1Gb Corsair 800MHz CL4
GPU: MSI 560Ti Hawk @ stock


----------



## leftygof (Mar 31, 2012)

3x Sli


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 1, 2012)

I love this old rig lol


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Apr 2, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I love this old rig lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/heaven 2012-04-01 20-02-07-27.jpg



Nice score. 




(I made a small joke )
|
v


----------



## Gustave (Apr 2, 2012)

[XFX HD 6990 x 2 in Crossfire/Quadfire]

This is my heavenly score:




This is one of my first tries.

Cheerio!


----------



## leftygof (Apr 2, 2012)

Gustave said:


> [XFX HD 6990 x 2 in Crossfire/Quadfire]
> 
> This is my heavenly score:
> [url]http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4736/heaven30bm.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Badass score my friend....I am not worthy


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Single 7970 1300/1701 clocks


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 5, 2012)

BrettRuthnam said:


> Nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. its just the 580 thats new. The rest are like hand me downs from friends and relatives


----------



## crept1o (Apr 6, 2012)

crept1o said:


> http://i.imgur.com/BiDcj.jpg



http://youtu.be/B176PGXujuI?hd=1&t=1s


Here is the GTX 680 and the one above my last setup GTX 570 in sli







Also the mhz specs on the website i got it from differ to after burner says it is, is that right?


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Apr 6, 2012)

*single gtx680 heaven 3.0 benchmarks*



















Overclock settings I used on the 680
1.025 volts
+100 gpu off set
+500 memory off set
+132 power set

2cd run oc settings
1.115 volts
+150 gpu off set
+510 memory off set
+132 power set

3rd/4 run Oc settings
1.125v
+175 gpu off set
+515 memory off set
132 power set


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Double post, wonder what kinda score you would get when OCing that 680.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2012)

i5 2500k@ stock        GTX560ti 1GB@1020core//2150mem       OP Settings


----------



## crept1o (Apr 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Double post, wonder what kinda score you would get when OCing that 680.



Not sure haven't tried overclocking it yet what do you think about that saying different Mhz to after burner?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2012)

crept1o said:


> Not sure haven't tried overclocking it yet what do you think about that saying different Mhz to after burner?



I'm not sure, probably a driver issue. With my 7970 and Afterburner I can only used the oldest drivers for my card, any other drivers my bars are bottomed out like yours. I would check your cards speeds with GPU-Z that will give you a true reading, then if you really want to OC, try to figure out the issue with drivers/afterburner.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Apr 6, 2012)

added settings I used for overclocking


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2012)

crept1o said:


> Not sure haven't tried overclocking it yet what do you think about that saying different Mhz to after burner?


whats the clock on 3d load ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ran the bench with 16x AF so ran it this time with 8x and gained a bit




1300/1701





Stock (975/1375)


----------



## crept1o (Apr 6, 2012)

Juggalo23451 said:


> Overclock settings I used on the 680
> 1.025 volts
> +100 gpu off set
> +500 memory off set
> ...



is yours water cooled? and I dear not change the voltage don't know much about it is it pretty safe to do so? and what temps is that at. Yours it 8fps faster on your last result than mine


----------



## Akrian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well here is my result.
Specs:
2600k @ 4.8 ghz
ddr3 1600 g-skill ripjaws 8-8-8-24-1T
Giga P67-UD7-B3
3x7970 @ 1201/1630 @ 1.218v
3xKoolance vid-797 WBs
Raystorm CPU Wb
rads rads rads
fans fans fans

Odd moment here : tri-fire kicks in only from second run of Heaven ( same occurs in Metro 2033).
Played BF3 for hours -> no bsods
Played SS3:BFE max max max settings -> no bsods
Ran Metro 2033 bench -> no bsods
Ran 3dmark xtreme preset -> no bsods
Ran Heaven 3.0 -> no bsods.
Decided to take the screen shot with GPU-Z -> GPU-Z 5.9 causing Bsods, driver stops working 0o. Is that because I flashed the bioses of the cards ? or is that the 4-way love between CCC->Trixx->Afterburner->GPU-Z ? no clue. Hmmm maybe 6.0 will fix that issue.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Apr 7, 2012)

crept1o said:


> is yours water cooled? and I dear not change the voltage don't know much about it is it pretty safe to do so? and what temps is that at. Yours it 8fps faster on your last result than mine
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LwL2T.jpg



I am not water cooled yet, I have the fan turned all the way up. Temps dont go past 60c.
You should be safe to crank up the voltage like I did.
I used evga precision to overclock my cards


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

Stock clocks on 560TI 2GB also same settings as in the OP


----------



## leftygof (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 680 Envy


----------



## Godlyhank (Apr 11, 2012)

1st post on these forums 
1x Palit Sonic 560 TI
4GB G.skill Ripjaw 1333 DDR3 Ram
AMD Phenom II 965 BE

1st time uploading a picture too so it might not appear >.>


----------



## leftygof (Apr 11, 2012)

Worked fine....Good Score



Godlyhank said:


> 1st post on these forums
> 1x Palit Sonic 560 TI
> 4GB G.skill Ripjaw 1333 DDR3 Ram
> AMD Phenom II 965 BE
> ...


----------



## Godlyhank (Apr 11, 2012)

leftygof said:


> Worked fine....Good Score



Cheers man  might get a 2nd 560 ti later this year (when they go down a bit more )


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 11, 2012)

Quick shot with me Powercolor LCS 7970 @ 1100 through CCC.  Only just installed after an RMA.  Optimised tesselation is OFF.  CPU is at 4GHz.

Temps hit 42 degrees (water)  





With same clocks on 2560x1440, and EVERYTHING maxed got 36.1 FPS and 909 score.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

my first Heaven Benchmark with my GTX 680 running stock speed and hitting 80c with the fan of max 55% maybe i should make a custom fan profil 

my i5-2500k running 4,5ghz (with Intel Speed Step activated that's why it's only 1600mhz) and memory 2133mhz it's the only two things that's oc'ed atm.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my vanilla GTX680 as well ^^


----------



## crept1o (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## crept1o (Apr 16, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Got my vanilla GTX680 as well ^^



Nice cards ain't they


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2012)

crept1o said:


> Nice cards ain't they



i can say mine is and it's expensive, but well this here is my first ever high-end card actually, and i am happy that i waited for it to get released and not buying a GTX 580 or a 7970.


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

heres the one from my 3 yo daughters pc


----------



## crept1o (Apr 16, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> heres the one from my 3 yo daughters pc
> http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo105/angel_hunter_designs/spoof.png



Lol


----------



## Godlyhank (Apr 17, 2012)

*redone on extreme*

Redone the test with my 560ti at 1920x1080 with 8xAA/16xAF Extreme tess, max settings got a 26.9 fps average lol , would have a screenie up but forgot to print screen >.>


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 17, 2012)

crept1o said:


> Nice cards ain't they



Yes very


----------



## zargana (Apr 17, 2012)

Sapphire 7950 OC edition with 12.04. beta drivers
System 955BE@3500ghz, 8gb ram@1600mhz, Sabertooth 990fx, soz my moni doesn't support 1080.


----------



## Godlyhank (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok dudes different style now, using my little budget rig at nans with a AMD athlon x2 6000+ 3.0 ghz and a EVGA 450 GTS OC to 900 core and 2050(4100) memory, important to note the CPU was playing havok with it dropping its framerate eery few seconds to a grinding halt, as the cpu is crap LOL


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 28, 2012)

Godlyhank said:


> Ok dudes different style now, using my little budget rig at nans with a AMD athlon x2 6000+ 3.0 ghz and a EVGA 450 GTS OC to 900 core and 2050(4100) memory, important to note the CPU was playing havok with it dropping its framerate eery few seconds to a grinding halt, as the cpu is crap LOL



whats funny is i almost bought one of these cards till i discovered the gtx 260 216 core was twice as good on benchmarks score than this card so i stayed with my gtx 260


----------



## Godlyhank (Apr 28, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> whats funny is i almost bought one of these cards till i discovered the gtx 260 216 core was twice as good on benchmarks score than this card so i stayed with my gtx 260



Yea deffo, me and my dad built a rig with a Phenom II 965 and 2x Palit Sonic 260 216s and there faster than a reference 560ti! no DX11 tho :/, but yea the 450 GTS pulled quite good scores for 1920x1080 i thought, considering you can pick them up for £65 brand new (SLI would be better), if you post up a DX10 Heaven run with the 260 il do the same settings with my 450 GTS (for fun and sportsmanship) LOL


----------



## Godlyhank (May 1, 2012)

*460 sli score*

got 2 460 Hawk talons in sli same setup as before just diff cards  nice average fps each card is at 860/2000


----------



## the54thvoid (May 1, 2012)

Powercolor LCS 7970 *1300* core, 1500 Memory, 1.243v Max Temp 54 degrees.


----------



## Godlyhank (May 1, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Powercolor LCS 7970 *1300* core, 1500 Memory, 1.243v Max Temp 54 degrees.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120501/Untitled.png



Now thats an overclock, the hawk 460s i have can boost out power if i up the voltage beyond the 1.025V base but i cba xD, that 7970 must be pretty beast to game with huh?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 1, 2012)

Godlyhank said:


> Now thats an overclock, the hawk 460s i have can boost out power if i up the voltage beyond the 1.025V base but i cba xD, that 7970 must be pretty beast to game with huh?



Yeah, that is the maximum core clock on Afterburner, but it's still shy of the maximum voltage.

I game at 1125 core, 1500 memory, no extra voltage above stock required for that.  Best thing is it's a water cooled card in a nice loop so it's also quieter at 1300 core than my MSI Lightning at stock was during gaming.

Oh, and have your first 'thanks'


----------



## lwgnlseven (May 1, 2012)

Can you guys help me out with my computer? I'm seeing all these great scores in this thread so I decided to run the test on my computer. I have an i5 2500k at 3.3 (3.7 turbo) 16gb of ram, 850 watt psu and a gtx 580 1.5gb. My scores seem very low compared to everyone else. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## 20mmrain (May 2, 2012)

EVGA GTX 680 SLI Score i7 2600K @4.5Ghz *Scores :4158 Max FPS: 356.1 Min FPS: 55.0 Average FPS: 165.1*


----------



## Godlyhank (May 3, 2012)

lwgnlseven said:


> Can you guys help me out with my computer? I'm seeing all these great scores in this thread so I decided to run the test on my computer. I have an i5 2500k at 3.3 (3.7 turbo) 16gb of ram, 850 watt psu and a gtx 580 1.5gb. My scores seem very low compared to everyone else. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c390/dddymac13/Unigine1.jpg
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c390/dddymac13/Unigine2.jpg



yea seems fine mate, my 2 460 hawks are a bit faster than 1 580, i got average fps of 75.7 with no AA on 1080 with normal tess, you got 4x AA activated try a score without AA?  normal tess, also, make sure you got the best nvidia driver at present (the 301.24 is good)


----------



## plywood99 (May 6, 2012)

GTX 460 V2. Not a bad lil card.


----------



## b00std (May 9, 2012)

I have a GTX 590 and GTS 450 so im not sure why it says GTX 450 under my graphics card lol.

2500k @ 4.7GHz + GTX 590 @ 660/1750 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 2, 2012)

For these scores to mean anything people really ought to stick to the OP's benchmark settings:

1920 x 1080 resolution fullscreen.
No AA
8 x Anisotropy
Normal Tesselation

Here's a pixel info broadcast:
1600 x 900 = 1.44 million
1920 x 1080 = 2.0736 million 
2560 x 1440 = 3.6864 million
2560 x 1600 = 4.096 million
Those pixels make a massive difference to framerates.

Anyway, here's the highest I can do. Afterburner maxes out at *1300* core and *1600* memory, on about *1.25v*.  Temps with 500rpm fans (silent) on rads max at 53 degrees.

Anyone know how to increase the AB limits?


----------



## acerace (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah yeah, I know it useless and cannot be a comparison , but I just want to show to you guys. 

Default preset, at 1280x1024:






OP preset, minus the full HD resolution, at 1280x1024:






Full spec on the left.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jun 2, 2012)

My 7950


----------



## Godlyhank (Jun 2, 2012)

I think we should all do either 1920x1080 8x AF 0xAA normal tess OR if you cant do that 1280x720 16xAF 8xAA Extreme Tess


----------



## [AK]Zip (Jun 20, 2012)

New results with the GTX480's using different GPU clocks. This time on water. I don't think I have any more room left on GPU. I should still have a bit more on CPU, but I don't think it will help me here.

Core: 910 Memory: 2230






Previous results: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2569209&postcount=39


----------



## Godlyhank (Jun 21, 2012)

*OK new drivers for nvidia*

OK Dudes, new drivers from nvidia 304.48 beta, before i had the 302.we one and noticed my average fps rise from 75.7 fps to 77.7 fps with 460 SLI, apparently it afects the 500 and 600 series a lil more,  tests anyone?


----------



## koniakki (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys. This is as far as I'm willing to go with my Palit 680 2GB JS. Not pushing any further. I'm poor and I can't risk anything. 

This is also the first synthetic bench I did on my Palit. Maybe I was afraid to find out if it's a bad overclocker or something.

Please comment on the score. Just for reassurance and sportsmanship of course. Nothing more, nothing less. Thank you.


----------



## Godlyhank (Jun 23, 2012)

koniakki said:


> Hey guys. This is as far as I'm willing to go with my Palit 680 2GB JS. Not pushing any further. I'm poor and I can't risk anything.
> 
> This is also the first synthetic bench I did on my Palit. Maybe I was afraid to find out if it's a bad overclocker or something.
> 
> ...



Beasting score mate, good one


----------



## crept1o (Jul 11, 2012)

*feel free to add me on battlefield 3 pc, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Appretiaris/


----------



## babash*t (Jul 23, 2012)

with the OP's settings:


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 23, 2012)

babash*t said:


> with the OP's settings:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/7870stock.jpg/



That's a link, not an image.


----------



## babash*t (Jul 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That's a link, not an image.



first time at this 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DannyDigital (Jul 25, 2012)

These are my scores with the OP's settings. This is my first build (custom gaming PC) so bare with me. Tell me what you guys think. 2 x GTX680 reference, 3770k at 4.2ghz.


----------



## DannyDigital (Jul 25, 2012)

Lets try this again, I didnt know you had to post on an online picture sharing site. Same as previous post, GTX 680 reference x 2 and 3770k OC'd 4.2ghz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## crept1o (Jul 25, 2012)

DannyDigital said:


> Lets try this again, I didnt know you had to post on an online picture sharing site. Same as previous post, GTX 680 reference x 2 and 3770k OC'd 4.2ghz



..hmm not sure if i will bother getting another one, if its just 47fps difference cant justify the price/performance ratio


----------



## DannyDigital (Jul 26, 2012)

*Redo, 2 GTX 680's SLI*






[/IMG]

This is the newest benchmark same settings, but I closed all the other programs and restarted...much better for 2 gtx 680's


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2012)

i just ran Heaven on my new installed Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit and i actually got a higher score than on my 32bit and my GTX 680 max hit 74c x:


----------



## purecain (Aug 3, 2012)

what this thread needed was a leaderboard.... ^^


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's my run with OP settings...but my monitor only supports 1680x1050.


----------



## wabbitslayer (Aug 18, 2012)

Just upgraded from 5830 to a 670, here's the before and after, factory settings on both:

Sapphire 5830






EVGA 670GTX FTW


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 19, 2012)

6950x2 (Sapphire Radeon, OC to 870/1380)
i7 3770 (BCLOCK @ 103 Mhz)
12.4 Drivers
1920x1080 (Using settings from first post)

fps: 100.8
Score: 2538
Min : 14.8
Max 214.1


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 22, 2012)

With my i5-3570K overclocked to 4.5GHz


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 23, 2012)

670x2 (EVGA FTW, exact specs unknown, but no OC was done)
i7 3770 (BCLOCK @ 103 Mhz)
301.42 Driver package
1920x1080 (Using settings from first post)
Windows 7 - 64 bit

fps: 160.3
Score: 4037
Min : 54.0
Max 308.2

Seems like a nice boost over the 6950x2, but not a cheap way to go


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## gascan22 (Sep 2, 2012)

My 670 overclocked to 1202 max boost and 3506 on memory.
All benchmark settings maxed.

http://tinypic.com/r/6fxykp/6


----------



## gascan22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Same again but with OP's settings...











[/IMG]


----------



## Lazar4ee (Sep 10, 2012)

*GTX 660 Ti*

I got this score. I hope it's good for my PC.


----------



## King4x4 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dual 7950s on 1100mhz core.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ran by OP's settings


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 19, 2012)

Everything Maxed / AMD system  





Default Heaven settings


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 30, 2012)

Put my two 7970's into my water loop now.  Ran with both clocks at 1050MHz.  Temps got quite high (51/56 degrees) but I still have my fans on low.


Also, why are some people still not using the OP's settings for Heaven?  It makes comparisons pointless.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 6, 2012)

Redone with clocks at 1100 (and CPU is at 4.0 GHz).  My newer card wont go much above 1100 without voltage and I'm happy at this level.  My previous result above had AMD optimised tessellation on (after new driver installation).

The one below is with it turned off.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 2, 2012)

We have a new sherriff in town.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 2, 2012)

and where do I stand? 

brb


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2012)

How does anyone know where anyone stands since I dont see standings listed in the first post...(anywhere?)?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 2, 2012)

Weird, I can't see my image?  The image insert is there when i go to edit my post....

When i try to use the image address from TPU hosting it times out.  Oh poop.

I'm assuming that's 3 cards drdeathx?

My crossfire at 1100 scored 179fps.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 3, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Weird, I can't see my image?  The image insert is there when i go to edit my post....
> 
> When i try to use the image address from TPU hosting it times out.  Oh poop.
> 
> ...



Yes 3 x Radeon 7970's OC at 1125/1475 and 3770K at 4.8Ghz


----------



## Ant}{raX (Nov 17, 2012)

First Try at a Benchmark...







http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthraxchrome/8191695081/

heres one at 5760x1080

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthraxchrome/8191768973/


Cheers


----------



## goryarbiter (Jul 18, 2013)

*Old Benchmark*

System is 1.5 years old now, but this was mine a while back.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2013)

just pissn around


----------

